# Some of the Gisi style blanks I learned from Jerry Bailey.



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Learning the process from the Master.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2016)

@Steve Kondo - I'm going to move a couple of your threads to the pen areas. Going forward, take a look at some of the categories and go ahead and start the threads there. If you need a hand or have any questions please feel free to reach out to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ray D (Oct 6, 2016)

Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Okay bare with me I'm new here and didn't realize there is a category section. Where might I find that. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Ray D said:


> Very nice work.


Thanks Ray


----------



## DKMD (Oct 6, 2016)

Those are really nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Those are really nice!


Thank you


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 6, 2016)

Steve Kondo said:


> Okay bare with me I'm new here and didn't realize there is a category section. Where might I find that.
> 
> Thanks



If you go to the main page, scroll down till you see this area...


 

Then click on Pens And More. From in there you can post a new topic about most anything that deal with pens and stuff....


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Ok cool thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2016)

Awesome blanks Steve, you do Jerry proud! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Tony bit I think I have a ways to go


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 7, 2016)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks Les


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 7, 2016)

Those are so sick @Steve Kondo ! I love the sierras you made too. Can you show some pics of the finished pens using these types of blanks? I cant find them anywhere aside from 1 or 2 on the TurnersWarehouse site


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 7, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Those are so sick @Steve Kondo ! I love the sierras you made too. Can you show some pics of the finished pens using these types of blanks? I cant find them anywhere aside from 1 or 2 on the TurnersWarehouse site



Ok I have them on that site and Arizona Silhouette and Signature Pen Supply sites. Here's a few finished.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 7, 2016)

Woah those are so Majestic! I love the grain on the dark woods that are used, and the contrast of the white and the red. What is the white wood? Holly? or maple?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 7, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Woah those are so Majestic! I love the grain on the dark woods that are used, and the contrast of the white and the red. What is the white wood? Holly? or maple?



Thank you. The Sierra, Believe it or not it is Corian

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 7, 2016)

Steve Kondo said:


> Thank you. The Sierra, Believe it or not it is Corian


Really? what part is corian?


----------



## Steve Kondo (Oct 7, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Really? what part is corian?



The ends. If we are talking about the same pen


----------

